# QCube Multiplayer



## ben1996123 (Jan 22, 2013)

Spoiler: features, bugs, planned



Features:

Same layout as qcube
2x2-15x15 (2x2-7x7 on multiplayer)
Multiplayer, of course
Saves your PB single, average of 5 and average of 12 for all cube sizes
Standard deviation calculated with averages
Saves all your times
BLD mode because I was bored one day
BLD PB saving
Ability to change colour scheme
Automatic reconstructor
Live timer, move count and tps updating
If you mess up an easy scramble, then you can retry it to see what you would have gotten if you didn't mess up (doesn't get included in averages and doesn't get saved as PB single)
\ and / to do M and M' moves (works for big cubes too)
Type bacone in the IP address box and click connect. Don't do this if flashing lights make you die. If you die, blame chris dickson because he told me to add it.
Input your own scrambles
"Accidental starting" - option to make it so you cant do any moves within the first 1 second of inspection (apart from rotations and handshifts of course)

Bugs (only on multiplayer):

Random crashing (not very often though, and I think it only happens if you turn really quickly and your internet sucks).
Other peoples cubes disappear until you do a move sometimes.
Typing @ in the chat might break stuff but it probably won't.
When someone disconnects, it shows "client -1 disconnected", instead of something like "client 392 disconnected" in the server window but who cares.

Planned features:

Hi-games style replays






Spoiler: Images



http://i.imgur.com/SzEev3B.png
http://i.imgur.com/QAqZKN7.png
http://i.imgur.com/mDavHwp.png
http://i.imgur.com/swIHmH9.png
http://i.imgur.com/afWzBhU.png



For multiplayer, make sure you have TCP port 1234 forwarded properly and that your firewall doesn't block it. Open the server program and give your IP address to whoever you want to connect (put the IP address as "localhost" to connect to your own server).

If you download it and it says you need blablabla.dll then download it from somewhere and put it in the same folder as the .exe file. Also this is the first time I've ever tried to make any sort of program that uses networking and the first real program I've ever made with Qt, so pree forgive me if it breaks sometimes. Download the client and the DLLs, extract them and put them in a folder, then open sim.exe.

If you have any suggestions or you find any bugs then post them here and I might add/fix stuff.

Download: client | server | DLLs


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 23, 2013)

And it won't work on a mac


----------



## InfiniCuber (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks cool! i might try it! Nice job on that!


----------



## timeless (Jan 23, 2013)

fianlly you're unbanned, i have been waiting for this release for awhile


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Updated so it now saves all of your times.

Redownload the client (link in OP), create a folder called "times", and put your PBs.txt file in there, then it should work.


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 29, 2013)

This looks really great. I can't wait to test this one out and I might actually get a server of it up and running for the community at one point.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> This looks really great. I can't wait to test this one out and I might actually get a server of it up and running for the community at one point.



That wouldn't work properly yet, if 3 people go on the same server then half of the last cube gets cut off (plus the disconnection and reconnection bug :/)



Spoiler












Edit: WOT
Just closed one of the clients, and did a random solve and broke my 3x3 PB single lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 31, 2013)

more new stuff again cuz sim


Input your own scrambles for any size cube using SiGN notation (solve time won't get counted as a PB, so you can also use it to time algs and stuff). Only U/F/R/B/L/D moves and slices at the moment though (so on a 4x4 you could put the scramble as "R2 r2 3r2 F2 2B2 L2 2R2 u2 U2 D2" to get a checker pattern).
Option to disable/enable "accidental starting". With it enabled, it doesn't let you do any moves during the first 1 second of inspection so you dont accidentally start the timer without inspecting anything.
Fixed a bug in the reconstructor.

Download in OP.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2013)

even moar new stuff again cuz sim


3 player multiplayer works
Disconnection/reconnection bug fixed
Reconstructor now works with handshifts and bigcubes
Standard deviation is calculated for current/best/session averages

download in OP (update client and server, otherwise everything will break)


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2013)

Multiplayer now works with up to 5 players:






Client and server need redownloading.



Veerexx said:


> This looks really great. I can't wait to test this one out and I might actually get a server of it up and running for the community at one point.



This should work now


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 4, 2013)

bacone mode pree?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> bacone mode pree?



sig change pree?

wat you want me to máek it like?


----------



## Egide (Mar 24, 2013)

hey Ben, is there a way to make this sim work on mac ?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Egide said:


> hey Ben, is there a way to make this sim work on mac ?



probably but idk how

apparently this is a thing, so you could try that, not sure if it would work though.


----------



## Veerexx (May 9, 2013)

I was just wondering if there is interest for me to host a server of this? I think it would be cool, but I'm not sure if anyone would want it...

I was also thinking that I could link it with a website interface to view times, server PBs etc.?
Thoughts?


----------

